
Show HN: Zeu.js – UI components for building real-time TV dashboard - yuegui
https://shzlw.github.io/zeu/examples/my-command-center.html
======
orliesaurus
Very cool, what about support for mobile viewports (i.e. what if I want to
monitor the temperature in my house from my TV downstairs but also on my phone
in the garage?)

~~~
yuegui
Thanks! The demo is not built for the mobile and is using a fixed layout :(
but I will definitely add that to my todo list!

